# Kitchen Sink Guide Tube. (Mack Attakk)



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Mack Attack asked to see this, but it being the holidays I've been a little slow to get pictures up, so here it is finally.

If anyone else has their own version of it, it'd be cool to see as well.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you very much!!!!
I have several questions for yea now. 
- is this only for kitchen sinks? If not what changes to adapt to 1 1/4?
- what size copper reducer is being used?
- Is that a 1 1/2 mission band attaching the waste from the wall to the "rodder helper"
- does the washer machine hose fit inside the dishwasher tail piece?
- when using the ram what changes in the hook up?

I know it's a lot of question. Just showing how interested I am.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

First - the mission band you see there was actually part of her sink, not part of my set-up. There's a mission band, a 45, and a threaded piece where the waste arm/P-trap attach to. My setup begins at the 2nd 45 you see.

In the bottom of the bucket, there's an adapter for lead pipes, and an adapter 1 and 1/4 pipes, for lav sinks. I'll have to take a picture of that soon, but it's a pretty standard reducer. The one for lead pipes just uses a piece of fernco to grip them. The fernco is also for other non-standard setups, including copper drain pipe.

Also, the 45 I attached to it was because the angle that the waste arm came out was awkward. Basically it has a female thread on one end and male thread on the other, so I can attach it as needed. I have 2 that are identical, in case I need to route it around something.

Yes, that's a washing machine hose fitting inside there.

I haven't actually tried this with a ram yet - so I can't say exactly. I assume it would work though, since you can get water all the way to the end of the pipe. It'd probably be easier though if you added a 90 on the end pointed so that you could have a flat water surface. 

Lastly, the copper reducer, if I recall correctly, it 1 1/2", to 1". It's soldered/sweated to a copper pipe, which is soldered to a threaded copper piece. It's not pressurized though so if your solder job isn't perfect it doesn't matter much.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh - and I should add, because I don't do a ton of lav sinks, I haven't actually made a special hose hook up for attaching to a pop-up assembly, I usually just use an adapter from the faucet. Though you CAN just use a plastic O-ring that will attach a 1 1/2 tubular pipe to 1 1/4.

It all looks really complicated but really it takes me like a few minutes to set up, and it can easily save me way more time than that.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I snake lav sinks right from the top. Remove stopper and get to work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> I snake lav sinks right from the top. Remove stopper and get to work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, some people do kitchen sinks like that too. But then it can be a crapshoot if you hit a T at the vent.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Tounces said:


> Yeah, some people do kitchen sinks like that too. But then it can be a crapshoot if you hit a T at the vent.



I do a lot of kitchens like that as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Good job out there!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Kitchen or lav through the trap?!? All out here have tubular traps and I can't imagine a tubular holding up to a 3/8 or 13/32 cable...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> Kitchen or lav through the trap?!? All out here have tubular traps and I can't imagine a tubular holding up to a 3/8 or 13/32 cable...



1/4" cable when working from the top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> 1/4" cable when working from the top.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> Why?



Why 1/4"? Because it's flexible enough to negotiate the trap and waste bends. And with a proper bend, feel, and running water it does a great job. I've done hundreds if not thousands of sinks this way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> Why 1/4"? Because it's flexible enough to negotiate the trap and waste bends. And with a proper bend, feel, and running water it does a great job. I've done hundreds if not thousands of sinks this way. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you do a lav when once you take out pop up the water is leak out of pipe?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Put the rod back in


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> How do you do a lav when once you take out pop up the water is leak out of pipe?


You take the pop up out, but you put the ball and threaded piece back in.

Or some pop ups can just be removed from the top.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

It's an iffy strategy for kitchen sinks though, because most 1/4 cables are 25-35 feet....and the longest I know of is spartan, which is 50 ft....and some kitchen sink runs are longer than that.

Lav runs though, they're usually pretty short.

I don't bother with it because I run into a lot of chrome traps and the cable will just tear that **** apart.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The lav drain through the pop-up is my preferred method, but I don't get doing a two inch kitchen sink drain through the cross bars.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

ChrisConnor said:


> The lav drain through the pop-up is my preferred method, but I don't get doing a two inch kitchen sink drain through the cross bars.


You put enough of a bend on the end, and technically you can hit the whole pipe.

Eventually.

The guys I knew who did it just did it for crappy apartments that were regulars....because it takes like 5 minutes in and out.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

ChrisConnor said:


> The lav drain through the pop-up is my preferred method, but I don't get doing a two inch kitchen sink drain through the cross bars.



Try it. You might like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> How do you do a lav when once you take out pop up the water is leak out of pipe?






Hillside said:


> Put the rod back in



This


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I only do that in section 8 housing. 

They don't usually have pop ups in them anyways.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Nathan901 said:


> I only do that in section 8 housing.
> 
> They don't usually have pop ups in them anyways.



I sell lots of screens for tubs, laundry sinks and Vanities.

Cheap way out I know.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Isn't it the best when you have a sink with water in it and running your cable when it clears and then your feet start to get wet cuz you blew through the trap


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Hillside said:


> Isn't it the best when you have a sink with water in it and running your cable when it clears and then your feet start to get wet cuz you blew through the trap



I always check the trap before snaking and then after jumping it. If I know for certain it'll break then I just change it. If not, I'll put a basin or trash bag underneath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hillside said:


> Isn't it the best when you have a sink with water in it and running your cable when it clears and then your feet start to get wet cuz you blew through the trap


I used one of those round tubs you get at the auto part store set it under the trap if the bottom falls out it catch's the water, it is also just the right size to pull a 
p trap into it is short enough that it slides under most traps and deep enough to hold a fair amount of water :whistling2:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

We like using in n out burger trays


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> Why 1/4"? Because it's flexible enough to negotiate the trap and waste bends. And with a proper bend, feel, and running water it does a great job. I've done hundreds if not thousands of sinks this way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any sink line I prefer 3/8 or so, but have had to use 1/4 plenty of times. Yes the kink matters more than anything IMHO. 

Main reason I was asking was because of mess/time/draining a full sink...

Seems anytime I've cabled through a compression trap I've blown them out. LOL! First time was in a full tub in a college house. Hit what felt like the trap.. drained quick, ran the tub and pushed out another five foot, pulled it back when the kid who's bedroom was below ran up the stairs screaming. Gotta love the maint guys!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Hillside said:


> We like using in n out burger trays


I miss In N Out!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> Any sink line I prefer 3/8 or so, but have had to use 1/4 plenty of times. Yes the kink matters more than anything IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The proper bend or "kink" matters a great deal but most importantly is running water. Nothing cleans a line better than water while snaking. Work those spots that feel tight over and over until they don't feel tight anymore, all the while running water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

https://shop.in-n-out.com/accessories/specialty-items/red-tray-068.html


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Hillside said:


> https://shop.in-n-out.com/accessories/specialty-items/red-tray-068.html



I like. Need to order a bunch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> The proper bend or "kink" matters a great deal but most importantly is running water. Nothing cleans a line better than water while snaking. Work those spots that feel tight over and over until they don't feel tight anymore, all the while running water.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true about running water. I'm home with my kid today so I have some time on my hands. I'll put together some examples of how I was taught to put together a sink line. Allows you to run water and cable at the same time. Of course if the sink is full you still have to drain/plug it till you pop it free.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I tell you what, reading these ideas and seeing how things are done in different parts of the country is pretty cool:thumbsup:

That being said, at least 95% of the time I will re-pipe under sink and add a wye with c/o. Male adapter into cleanout and street 1/8 bend. Let water run till it spills out of bend and rod till open. Then its water,water,water and rod.

This is especially useful on older homes (which are mostly where im at) and I know that I'll be back.

Before you say or think it , I will try to re-pipe if feasabile but not always an option; slab,1 1/2' crawl, 3' crawl with 12" water...:laughing:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> Why 1/4"? Because it's flexible enough to negotiate the trap and waste bends. And with a proper bend, feel, and running water it does a great job. I've done hundreds if not thousands of sinks this way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Proper bend and kink are essential. With a 1/4" and proper kink/bend I've negotiated many a drum trap that others have walked on :yes:. Then again I've been doing this sh!t for thirty plus years:laughing:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

PLUMB TIME said:


> I tell you what, reading these ideas and seeing how things are done in different parts of the country is pretty cool:thumbsup:
> 
> That being said, at least 95% of the time I will re-pipe under sink and add a wye with c/o. Male adapter into cleanout and street 1/8 bend. Let water run till it spills out of bend and rod till open. Then its water,water,water and rod.
> 
> ...


Sounds like we do the same thing.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Hillside said:


> https://shop.in-n-out.com/accessories/specialty-items/red-tray-068.html


Good stuff.

I use different types given job site conditions.

Gray busboy trays, rectangular metal cake baking pan , small loaf " date bread " pan and small tupperware pans. Covers most fubar situations LOL.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I use the base of a small shop vac I don't use anymore....works pretty good, and it's sturdy.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Just take an old 5gal bucket & cut it about 3" up from bottom, that's all I've ever used.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

All those work great, until you open the cabinet doors, and the bottom of the P-trap is literally pressed up against the bottom of the cabinet....

And then you just get your vacuum and try to suck it up as it spills all over the damn place.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> I miss In N Out!


Dude, I got the knock off recipe, I make the best burger in MI (originally from SoCal.)


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

plumberinlaw said:


> Dude, I got the knock off recipe, I make the best burger in MI (originally from SoCal.)


Double Double Animal style please! I'd love any inside know how. I have the fries down, I think. It's been 14 years since I had in n out!


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Double Double Animal style please! I'd love any inside know how. I have the fries down, I think. It's been 14 years since I had in n out!


pm sent, check your in box


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

No in and out's here but we have WHITE CASTLE

They seem to taste really good when your a bit tipsy.

The next morning is a bit different.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Last time I was in Chicago I got to go to my first White Castle, ordered a suitcase...... I'd do it again lol


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hillside said:


> Last time I was in Chicago I got to go to my first White Castle, ordered a suitcase...... I'd do it again lol


Deerslayer picked me up last year when I came to the WWETT show and took me to my first white castle. Was literally amazed how good it is.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tommy's is better than in n out


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

fftopic::


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Debo22 said:


> Tommy's is better than in n out


WHAT?! Go to sleep Debo....you must be drunk.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

Debo22 said:


> Tommy's is better than in n out


I remember the original Tommy's my dad took me there when I was a kid.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Nothing is better than White Castle ... Till the next day

Then you wonder WTF!!!!!!!! 

Kinda like waking up to ... Boy did she look better last night.


----------

